# USN clean-up?



## Zalda (Jun 3, 2011)

i check the user submitted news daily and more and more I see topics like this pop up

http://gbatemp.net/t295383-woman-cuts-of-attacker-s-penis
http://gbatemp.net/t295385-outbreak-is-new...-coli-bacterium
http://gbatemp.net/t295362-russian-who-bur...dies-by-mistake
http://gbatemp.net/t295215-thieves-selling...aling-them-back
http://gbatemp.net/t295503-barcelona-signs...digy-to-academy

so yeah, topic that have NOTHING to do with anything related to tech news. 
I think those kind of topics shouldn't be allowed, they just litter the USN.

today there were also way too many seperate topics in the USN. yesterday night i read the last topic at 11.30 PM local time, and now 12 hours later there were like 25 new topics! 15 of them were like this:

Silent Hill: Downpour - E3 2011 Trailer
Batman Arkham City E3 2011 Catwoman Reveal Trailer
....

ah come on, just put all those trailers in 1 post to try to make it clear.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with all those trailers being posted, but as for the other news, everything doesn't have to be tech related.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Not everything posted in the USN has to be gaming related. But creating 1 topic for each games trailer.. thats a bit too much.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe there should be a General off topic news and a Gaming related news (video game related deaths count as off topic)


----------



## luke_c (Jun 3, 2011)

Ideas such as splitting the USN into separate sections has and is being discussed, but the fact is that the forum is called User Submitted *News*, not User Submitted Tech News or anything of the like. I personally don't like seeing the USN forum cluttered up by non-tech or gaming related news, I come to GBAtemp because it's a gaming community, not a worldwide daily news community. I don't see it as a bad point that we have threads for different news, but I think it would be better if we just kept them in their own places, so if people want to look at gaming news, they don't have to dig through a dozen threads to find a piece of news related to gaming.

Regarding Rockstar's sudden urge to post a couple dozen videos in the USN, I don't think putting them all into one singular topic would be the best idea, as their would be too many different conversations going on at once. I've asked if it would be possible to just move them into the GBAtemp TV forum as they are all correctly formatted but no news on that yet.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree 100% on all the points you propose Zalda. No more non-tech news and less topics in the USN (but with the same info, merged into one topic)


----------



## luke_c (Jun 3, 2011)

The problem with one big thread is that there will be too many conversations trying to happen at once. If there was one big thread it would be closed with links to a discussion page for each video.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I agree 100% on all the points you propose Zalda. No more non-tech news and less topics in the USN (but with the same info, merged into one topic)


USN =/= Front page.

Although I agree it gets sometimes a bit crowded, I dont think any changes are necessary.
No one is forcing you to read something that doesnt interest you? You can read the title of each USN topic to know what its about. No need to click and read further?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every day that I first visit GBAtemp I check the Latest Discussions menu on the left and I visit Posts, News and Blogs. If there are over 10 new topics in there I can't see the last news of the previous day! That way I don't know if I've seen every topic or not. Then I have to go to the USN and check it there, but that's not how it should be. It could be way faster if useless and trivial news is filtered out.


----------



## prowler (Jun 3, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#firstworldproblems

A few clicks isn't that hard. Maybe it's just been a good news day, it is near e3 after all.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

Zalda said:
			
		

> i check the user submitted news daily and more and more I see topics like this pop up
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/t295383-woman-cuts-of-attacker-s-penis
> http://gbatemp.net/t295385-outbreak-is-new...-coli-bacterium
> ...


but their hilarious to post in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and as for all the trailer posts get used to it cos it's E3 week.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 3, 2011)

when its not "e3 week", we dont post trailers all over the fucking place either


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

when e3 is over trailers won't be posted all over the fucking place in a matter of days


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could be developed better, why isn't it developed better? I don't give a flying fuck about those 'news' items, I don't want to see them pop up in the Latest Discussions.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2011)

Really, just because this is a gaming community, we aren't allowed to post news that doesn't relate to gaming?

Wow.

Saying we aren't allowed to talk about News that isn't related to gaming isolates people. Some people come here and don't even play DS games or any Nintendo games, yet this is basically a pro-nintendo site.  And because this is basically a gaming site, you might as well get rid of the TV/Books/Music/Movies section, the EoF, the Off-Topic, all the gaming sections except for Nintendo stuff.

Some people just come here for the community because a lot of the users are dope. (I say a lot and not all, because some actual retards). I say keep it the way it is, otherwise some members will leave because they have no place or reason to be here any more.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't give a flying fuck about those 'news' items, I don't want to see them pop up in the Latest Discussions.



Well some people do. Get over it.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad this is a community, not a one man thing. Like I said, every topic has a so called "title", if the title of the topic doesnt appeal you, move the fuck on. Dont need to click on it or read.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 4, 2011)

First off, just because it's a gaming website doesn't mean USN has to be all about games. USN is where users submit news of all kinds. Shit, game related news doesn't happen everyday, but other stuff around the world does.

Here's a suggestion. Why not put a radio button selection that will alert the board to what type of news it is. Say:


3DS
Wii
DS
Retro
XBox360
PS3
World News
Rumor
Sale
ETC

If the news is a Game type of news, then it will be on the first page que for longer before being bumped down, or until a few more topics get posted. If it's a rumor or world news type thing, then they appear below the game news by default. Think of it like a sorting system that tells the USN that this news is lower/higher priority. After a certain amount of new game news then the last one in the que will be bumped down into the changing que. Say half the first page is reserved for game news, and then the rest are fair game for the world news to pop up.


----------



## Costello (Jun 4, 2011)

like luke said there's been many STAFF discussions about this section.
while some staffers dont like to see non-gaming/non-tech related news here, the general consensus is that:
- those threads should be allowed and should stay here
- many of us (eg. me) are interested in reading and discussing world news with fellow tempers
- those who aren't interested in those threads just ignore them.
- there is no need to make separate sections at least for the time being.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 4, 2011)

What about E3? Maybe just have a new section for E3 so the USN doesn't get cluttered? At least just as long as E3 is around. That way it cleans it up a bit, and doesn't cancel out the world news.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 4, 2011)

I personally love the world news. I find stories here that I wouldn't find on my own, many of which are funny, weird, or may touch on other parts and subjects of life. It's fantastic to discuss it, and I don't feel it would be wise in anyway to disregard everything outside of the world of gaming. Unless you want the off-topic to be consistently cluttering up the main, non-news post feed with the world news that some want to omit.

As long as Costello is cool with it and the general consensus among the staff members doesn't change though, there shouldn't be any issues.

If this place was only gaming news, I would most likely post far less and be less active than I am.


----------



## Zalda (Jun 3, 2011)

i check the user submitted news daily and more and more I see topics like this pop up

http://gbatemp.net/t295383-woman-cuts-of-attacker-s-penis
http://gbatemp.net/t295385-outbreak-is-new...-coli-bacterium
http://gbatemp.net/t295362-russian-who-bur...dies-by-mistake
http://gbatemp.net/t295215-thieves-selling...aling-them-back
http://gbatemp.net/t295503-barcelona-signs...digy-to-academy

so yeah, topic that have NOTHING to do with anything related to tech news. 
I think those kind of topics shouldn't be allowed, they just litter the USN.

today there were also way too many seperate topics in the USN. yesterday night i read the last topic at 11.30 PM local time, and now 12 hours later there were like 25 new topics! 15 of them were like this:

Silent Hill: Downpour - E3 2011 Trailer
Batman Arkham City E3 2011 Catwoman Reveal Trailer
....

ah come on, just put all those trailers in 1 post to try to make it clear.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> What about E3? Maybe just have a new section for E3 so the USN doesn't get cluttered? At least just as long as E3 is around. That way it cleans it up a bit, and doesn't cancel out the world news.


We gotta live with all the E3 news flood for the next few days.
I dont think its necessary to have a E3 section just for this short period of time. Its only general gaming news..


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> First off, just because it's a gaming website doesn't mean USN has to be all about games. USN is where users submit news of all kinds. Shit, game related news doesn't happen everyday, but other stuff around the world does.
> 
> Here's a suggestion. Why not put a radio button selection that will alert the board to what type of news it is. Say:
> 
> ...



That is something I agree with too, we don't need a section for this week. I prefer it done like the guy above me suggests.

And yeah, I'm interested in world news but not in trivial news that is not even remotely interesting! Guy selling his kidney for an iPad 2? Boohoo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, this has been an issue that's come up in the past.

My personal view is that the USN should be for gaming related news, but of course the interesting non-gaming stuff should be allowed. Just maybe moved to General Off-Topic. Maybe renamed User Submitted News to "User Gaming News" or something along those lines.\

As per E3, it's just impossible to keep people from posting a lot of news around that time and opening/closing a smaller board once a year seems impractical. It's easier to let people post all the E3 news and for the staff to keep summaries for pre-E3, per conference, and post-E3.


----------



## Zalda (Jun 4, 2011)

it's clear that without the backing of any staff member this topic was bound to fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sad to see the little members have no power at all here


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Zalda said:
			
		

> it's clear that without the backing of any staff member this topic was bound to fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the most pathetic line I have seen ever since joining here.
This is a great community. If other members(in large numbers) backed up your idea, it would have been accepted and worked on.

However there is a split in this decision, even within the staff members. So things are being left the way they are.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2011)

Zalda said:
			
		

> it's clear that without the backing of any staff member this topic was bound to fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There have already been two staff members that agreed with you about having a separate section for things like that, but the fact is that even a lot of the "little members" have no trouble with the current system. Myself, I don't mind the current system either. I'm not opposed to splitting the news section, but at the same time, I'm not expressly advocating it either.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 5, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Zalda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, but I would advocate a sub forum like the SC SDK is in right now.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 5, 2011)

USN is a place where people can post what they think other people should know about, they don't post it for nothing. It doesn't HAVE to be gaming of tech news, however a majority of it is. You don't like it, don't click on it. Can't find something you saw? There's multiple ways to search. 

However due to high popularity, E3 should have its own section in USN for the time being. I really don't wanna see 5 threads on Nintendo's specs of Project Cafe.


----------

